# anyone heard of USMAP?



## softwhite1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hey everyone, so around the military theres this thing called USMAP (United States Military Apprenticeship Program). Its a program used by the military to acquire a "journeyman" in a job that is an apprentice type field. so essentially getting civilian qualifications while working your a$$ off in the military. An essentially good tradeoff in my opinion. HOWEVER, theres a lot of rumors here
(maybe due to people being lazy and not wanting to document their hours, some requiring 8000 hours, or get the papers signed or whatever) that state that not alot of civilian jobs accept the apprenticeship that USMAPS offers. So my immediate question is Has anyone heard of USMAP Apprenticeship?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

FWIW I googled it & I wouldn't bother with it.
What are your career goals?

This thread may help: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/what-nccer-level-1-a-191746/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've heard of it and the requirements of the states do vary to an extent. Documentation is the key. Some states will want a letter from those that directly supervised you to prove your experience. Keep records and if your supervisor is changed ask for a letter of reference before he ships out. A DD214 is only so good.

Take all the classes you can, get certificates from the free online classes as well.


----------



## 136322 (Jan 4, 2017)

I heard about USMAP when I was in the Marines. I started using the system but stopped because with the amount we worked, it couldn't be prioritized. It took a long time to enter in the hours and have a supervisor approve them. The system was very specific, there were 5-6 fields where a certain number of hours had to be performed per week in each, but you couldn't enter more than eight hours a day, and if the numbers don't add up, you did not get credit for those hours. My MOS was 2841 but I don't remember which apprenticeship I qualified for. 

One motivated marine made a chart of values that met all the daily and weekly hour requirements, but that's totally dishonest because we never have the exact same schedule every week. We have field ops every month, we get every holiday off, 30 days of leave, and annual training like marksmanship is takes up several weeks a year. Plus, electronics maintenance was about 5-10% of my daily work. Keeping track of the equipment we had took the bulk of the workday, and I had a humvee license which meant I drove nearly every day. It seemed really sketchy to have a supervisor lie and say I did precisely 20 hours of preventive maintenance, 12 hours of troubleshooting and repairs, and 8 hours of continuing education (not precise numbers but you get the idea).

I don't know any marine in my MOS that successfully completed the USMAP.


----------



## softwhite1 (Jan 27, 2017)

yes, so an electrical engineer is my go to option for my personal choice. but i figured since im already doing electrical work, might as well take advantage of this program they have. is there any other certification i can get just by doing electrical work? I'm not too familiar with ALL of the certifications and requiremennts out there. so its possible theres something else i can do that im just not aware of.


----------

